# Has anyone in Ma been checked?



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

Had the Ma state stop by my job site the other day and ask for my rrp card and check job.... everything was fine just wondering if anybody else has.
We were inside vacant house no exterior work going on they just saw my van in driveway.

Thanks:innocent:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Did they really just see your van or did some A hole painter call them on you?


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

That crossed my mind....nobody else I know got checked, but I hate to think that


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

no one I know has been checked.

What town was this?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Did they get a tip from somewhere in NJ?


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

Amherst Ma In kind of an out of the way spot


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't heard of any off that closer to the city anyway?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

What is RRP card?Am I missing something here?





wmass said:


> Had the Ma state stop by my job site the other day and ask for my rrp card and check job.... everything was fine just wondering if anybody else has.
> We were inside vacant house no exterior work going on they just saw my van in driveway.
> 
> Thanks:innocent:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sharp_Painting said:


> What is RRP card?Am I missing something here?


:blink:  :shutup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I understand that it has to do something with lead paint certification, but RRP I don;t know what it is so.....




researchhound said:


> :blink:  :shutup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I understand that it has to do something with lead paint certification, but RRP I don;t know what it is so.....


Sorry SP, didn't mean to come across as an asshole (again). 

The "new" EPA rule, known as the Renovation, Repair, and Painting Rule - or RRP rule - addresses lead hazards in renovation, repairing and painting activities.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Some states that took over RRP, have their certified renovators carry a card.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> Some states that took over RRP, have their certified renovators carry a card.


We have to here in Oregon.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Ohh I see,know I know!  I don't really know much about lead certification,because I never got certified or worked on house build on or before 1978.But I has 2 calls last month to estimate house build before that date,what does it take to get the certificate/card?I know it can be very painful if they catch you without it.


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

Take a class, a one day thing .They are around $175-$200, then register with the EPA or your state depending on where you live (In Ma its $375)


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

In order to insure that all of our supervisors have their own certificate and the company's certificate on them we reduced them to the size of a business card and laminated them. Each supervisor has one in his wallet.

We recently got held up on a job here in DC by DC inspectors. We were off the job for 3 or 4 days till we satisfied them that we were kosher. We are also certified with the District of Columbia.


----------



## Durny (Jun 27, 2012)

I started a house built in 1905 in warrensburg missouri and the same day got a call from an epa inspector wanting to check all our records and look at any pre-78 jobs we had done. After the inspection he told us every city with a population over 10000 has spotters that just look for signs, vehicles with lettering, any advertising, and send the info to the inspectors who randomly pick companies to check out. Fun stuff huh.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Durny said:


> I started a house built in 1905 in warrensburg missouri and the same day got a call from an epa inspector wanting to check all our records and look at any pre-78 jobs we had done. After the inspection he told us every city with a population over 10000 has spotters that just look for signs, vehicles with lettering, any advertising, and send the info to the inspectors who randomly pick companies to check out. Fun stuff huh.


Kind of a modern day version of the CCC (you younger whippersnappers may have to look that up).


----------



## Finish Masters (Jun 21, 2012)

*Lead Certification*

Had them show up on a commerical job 2 days ago here in Billerica, MA. Ironic, since I'm the new Painting contractor here. Seems other painters are itchy for work.


----------

